# Cat Scratch Posts



## jonesm20 (Sep 8, 2009)

I recently bought a cat scratching post for my cat, but unfortunatly my cat doesn't use it and instead scratches my furniture.

What methods can i use to get my cat to use the scratch post


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

jonesm20 said:


> I recently bought a cat scratching post for my cat, but unfortunatly my cat doesn't use it and instead scratches my furniture.
> 
> What methods can i use to get my cat to use the scratch post


You could try spraying or rubbing catnip on it.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

As freespirit said, catnip! Or play with dangle toys around the scratcher running the toy up the scratcher so allowing her to 'get the feel of it'


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

You could try a honeysuckle spray - some cats adore this - available from
Pinky Pawz - Simply ... the cats whiskers!, Pinky Pawz - Simply ... the cats whiskers!


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

When you see the cat doing it on your furniture, gently pick it up and take it to the scratcher and encourage them to do it on that


----------



## ginger-whiskers (Sep 8, 2009)

catnip

catmint

toys


If you try them all you should have an irresistable cat scratching palace!


----------



## Effie's Mummy (Sep 11, 2009)

You could try standing the scratch pole close to the furniture, my mum did this so that her cat chose the pole instead of the side of the chair. There are some scratch poles which you can buy that are flat, so that they stand up against the sofa, which you could also try.

My mum uses this stuff which is like double-sided tape, to discourage Jess from scratching the sofa, too. It sticks down the corner of the sofa, so that when she goes to scratch, she can't get a grip and gets a little sticky (nothing messy). The downside of this is that Jess is rather fluffy, so the tape ends up covered in fur, and mum's Staffie Alfie also has a habit of brushing past it and his fur sticks to it too!


----------



## Tim_A (Mar 12, 2009)

We found our boy didn't like scratching the post where it was... so we moved it into a more open part of the lounge and he uses it more now.

He also tends to sratch the carpet... and does it to wind me up as he knows i'll chase him!!!


----------



## gosgirl (Sep 24, 2009)

catnip

catmint


----------



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

We rolled up an old rug and propped it up in the corner; my cat much prefers to scratch his claws on this rather than his shop-bought scratching post which is obviously considerably smaller.


----------



## Mischief & Trouble (Oct 3, 2009)

A friend told me just to keep playing round about the post so I got my kittens yesterday and tied a couple of little balls with bells securly onto the scratch post and have been playing with them this morning around it and so far it's working. Any time they start on the sofa which has only been a couple of times I just lift them over to the post and play round there with them, i'm hoping they will get the message quickly


----------

